# To all cheapos ordering restaurant delivery from Amazon



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Last night I did 4 deliveries within 2 hour block. Tip: $3 LOL


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
$ *Please TIP your driver! * $
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Amazonflexa (Aug 23, 2016)

Sometimes I feel that amazon is taking a cut of the tips. 1$ tips from people in my area doesn't seem right. Im in the DC area


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

It really is crazy how bad the tips are for Amazon restaurant orders. Some people don't tip at all and others tip $1 or $2 after ordering from a restaurant 10 miles away. Yet normal Prime Now delivery tips are good. 
I blame Uber Eats and there no need to tip policy. Just like with transportation services, people are getting acclimated to not tipping with food delivery now.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Prime Now looks like the option now. Even when you get hated fresh bags 
But to be honest. HW are still better than regular WH deliveries where are being flooded with at least 50 packages at 3 hour block.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Was wondering how long it was going to take for the "new to wear off" on hot wheels blocks for you.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

last night?

& u see ur tips already?


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

flexian said:


> last night?
> 
> & u see ur tips already?


When I was typing that it was more than 24 hours so I could see my total amount.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

let us know if the amt goes up anyway

itll say "Adustment"


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

flexian said:


> let us know if the amt goes up anyway


This is final amount. But earlier deliveries I made resulted in few bucks per order. So I guess it was just bad area full of millennials lol.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

flexian said:


> ha well youre new to HW.....just wait until the shift where u deliver s. asian food to s. asians....it makes it all not worth it


That bad block was actually in Chinatown area, so you're right!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

flexian said:


> s. asian = indians etc
> 
> at least chinatown gave u $3 lol


South Asian = Indian, Pakistani, Sri Lankan, Bangladeshi, Bhutan & Nepal. IMO Nepali, Bhutani and Sri Lankan are good tippers but rest ..............


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

I get tips consistently. I get on average $2/hr and i do about 1 delivery per hour so that comes out to be $20/hr with only a few miles driving per hour. I love hw. I don't like prime now since i usually have to drive a lot yet i get about the same in tips.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> I don't like prime now since i usually have to drive a lot yet i get about the same in tips.


yeah $2/hr for prime now would be at the very low end for tips


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

flexian said:


> yeah $2/hr for prime now would be at the very low end for tips


The main reason of decline in tips amount is "Fresh", there is no tip option in "Fresh" and it accounts almost 30%-40% of my deliveries. I cannot say it is going to be better or worse in the future. But one thing is sure, even if Amazon reduces the compensation amount from $18/hr to $12/hr, there will still be tons of drivers ready to work. Just look at Uber/Lyft, what people make from there??????


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> The main reason of decline in tips amount is "Fresh", there is no tip option in "Fresh" and it accounts almost 30%-40% of my deliveries. I cannot say it is going to be better or worse in the future. But one thing is sure, even if Amazon reduces the compensation amount from $18/hr to $12/hr, there will still be tons of drivers ready to work. Just look at Uber/Lyft, what people make from there??????


Lowering rates is just a matter of time. Then drones will be next.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

forget what i said, i didn't know what i was talking about

hw is fine

it's just a lot of luck of the draw as far as tips (restaurants, order size, rain, time of day, etc)

with prime now it is more consistent tipping i would agree w that.....and it seems like every neighborhood tips well across the board....


----------

